# 870 hang-up



## oldugahat (May 7, 2013)

I'm a little bit embarrassed to post this thread in the presence of such a knowledgeable group, but wanted to see if you all can help me out.  

I was shooting skeet recently with my 870 when immediately after firing a shell, the gun would not pump.  It would not budge at all.  I ended up taking off the barrel and fore-end, pushing the hammer back into its ready-to-fire position, pushing out the spent hull with a cleaning rod, and re-assembling the gun.  It shot fine for another 10 or 15 rounds before the same thing happened again.  

I cannot find anything out of place or anything that looks damaged.

The only thing that I can think of that might have a bearing on this problem is that I cleaned the gun very thoroughly after duck season.  I reapplied RIG grease to the trigger mechanism where I found grease prior to cleaning.

I have never heard of this happening, and this gun has served me well for years.  Does anyone have any insight that can help me get it back to operational?

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Dana Young (May 7, 2013)

The plug may be loose inside the spring in the magazine. I had this happen one time on a turkey after the shot the spring in the magazine was caught up on the plug and would not push the next shell down and hung up the pump I was able to shake the next shell down and get it unloaded. afterwards I took the barrell and plug out and put them back in place right and never had another problem. If you can't get it fixed I might be interested in buying it off of you.


----------



## guesswho (May 7, 2013)

I've seen an 870 do it with old bad ammo that was several years old. With new ammo the issue was resolved. Have you tried different ammo yet.


----------



## ryano (May 7, 2013)

oldugahat said:


> I was shooting skeet recently with my 870 when immediately after firing a shell, the gun would not pump.  It would not budge at all.



My 870 Supermag absolutely HATES low brass skeet/dove loads.   It will not cycle them at all hardly.


----------



## miles58 (May 8, 2013)

Short strokin it again aren't ya.

Next time, push out the receiver pins, lift out the trigger group, cock the hammer, reinstall the trigger group and then release the slide with the button and jack out the empty.

Grease in a trigger groups gives me the heebie-jeebies.  If you are going to put anything on it, use something like Eezox or any other synthetic gun lube.  No grease.

Dave


----------



## oldugahat (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help fellas. It sounds like the culprit was the weak loads.  And although it wasn't a short-stroke issue, I appreciate the quicker reset option.  (I wondered if that might work.)  I'll try some better shells in the mean time and see if that doesn't clear it up.


----------



## miles58 (May 12, 2013)

oldugahat said:


> Thanks for the help fellas. It sounds like the culprit was the weak loads.  And although it wasn't a short-stroke issue, I appreciate the quicker reset option.  (I wondered if that might work.)  I'll try some better shells in the mean time and see if that doesn't clear it up.



Try bumping the fore end forward if it sticks again.  I can see no reason ammo would make a difference.

You should be able to duplicate the issue without even having a shell in the gun.  Dry firing an 870 won't hurt it.

Dave


----------



## buddy48 (May 12, 2013)

Clean the chamber really good. May have a little bit of corrosion in there.


----------



## B Man (May 12, 2013)

buddy48 said:


> Clean the chamber really good. May have a little bit of corrosion in there.



What he said


870's has always been mine and my dads go to guns for anything in bad elements.  Duck hunting, dog hunting, and truck guns.  Mainly because they are a simpler more trustworthy design.   BUT,  you have to keep the chamber clean!  Over time with moisture involved the chamber will start to rust, when you shoot the shell expands into the corrosion and your jammed.   
Easy fix is a 0 or 00 pad with some gun oil added.  Don't use it dry keep the pad oiled.  Use you finger and clean out the inside of the chamber "lightly".  Dry out the rusty oil and see if the chamber is smooth again.  Repeat until it is. 

This may not be your problem but never hurts to do this once in awhile on one.  If it is your problem you will know after 1 shot when it easily ejects.


Edit*  when I say chamber I mean for you to pull the barrel off the action and clean the chamber in the barrel.   I'm sure you knew that, just thoroughly explaining myself.
Good luck,
    Brandon


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

i was having a simliar problem with my 870. I was at a dove shoot one day and pumped it to hopefully eject the shell but when I did the entire gun fell into like 4 pieces lol. i had to take it to a gun shop after that.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 16, 2013)

oldugahat said:


> Thanks for the help fellas. It sounds like the culprit was the weak loads.



It's not weak loads _per se._  Most economy shells these days have steel "brass."  If your chamber is a little dirty or you are a little light on the stroke, the shell will stick.  There really is no need to tear down your gun.  You should be able to take off the barrel, remove the spent shell, replace the barrel, and reset the hammer by pumping the gun.  As a safety measure, remove the ammo from the magazine tube.

The best thing to do is go beyond cleaning and polish the chamber.  Again the cheap plastic shells can leave a residue in the chamber that is virtually impossible to remove through normal cleaning methods.


----------



## 308 WIN (May 16, 2013)

guesswho said:


> I've seen an 870 do it with old bad ammo that was several years old. With new ammo the issue was resolved. Have you tried different ammo yet.



I can almost assure you it has nothing to do with age of the ammo. Maybe cheap ammo, but not age alone. I fired off three boxes of 30+ year old Federal 7 1/2's in my 870 last year, that had been in my grandfathers closet since before he died in 1982. All 75 shells broke clay birds just as good as the boxes I bought yesterday.


----------



## chase870 (May 16, 2013)

check the nut in the forearm if it is loose and leaves some play it will cause performance issues


----------



## Havana Dude (May 16, 2013)

ryano said:


> My 870 Supermag absolutely HATES low brass skeet/dove loads.   It will not cycle them at all hardly.



This is true for me as well.


----------



## Canyon (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheap ammo and short strokin it!  Grip it and rip it when your going to put another shell in.  I take friends to go shoot clays and they short stroke the 870 all the time.


----------

